# Dedicato a Stermy e Marì



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*

[h=3]'EX PREMIER È IMPUTATO PER CONCUSSIONE E PROSTITUZIONE MINORILE[/h][h=1]Ruby, Berlusconi condannato a sette anni Interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici[/h][h=2]Pena più alta rispetto all'accusa che aveva chiesto sei anni[/h]Ghedini deposita le memorie della difesa

Mi piace questo contenutoNon mi piace questo contenuto
237
4
Invia contenuto via mail
Link:









[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]Attesa per la sentenza a Palazzo di Giustizia (Ansa)[/COLOR]
Al processo Ruby Silvio Berlusconi è stato condannato a sette anni per entrambi i reati contestati: concussione e prostituzione minorile. Con l'interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici. È questa la sentenza dei giudici della quarta sezione del tribunale di Milano, presieduti da Giulia Turri. Un piccolo gruppo, composto da una decina di manifestanti ha accolto con applausi e grida di esultanza la notizia della condanna di Silvio Berlusconi. Alcuni di loro hanno intonato l'inno d'Italia.*LE REAZIONI**PDL *- Il presidente dei senatori Pdl Renato Schifani ha detto: «Una sentenza abnorme e surreale, con un colpevole e nessuna vittima». Durissimo il senatore Pdl Malan: «Una condanna senza prove e senza reato contro il maggiore protagonista della politica italiana degli ultimi 20 anni è un vero attentato alla democrazia e allo stato di diritto che pone l'Italia tra i paesi con la democrazia a rischio».
*LA CAMERA DI CONSIGLIO* - I magistrati si erano riuniti alle 9.45 in camera di consiglio per decidere il verdetto del processo Ruby, in cui Silvio Berlusconi è imputato per concussione e prostituzione minorile. In aula Berlusconi non era presente, mentre c'erano entrambi i suoi avvocati Niccolò Ghedini e Piero Longo. Poco prima della sentenza è arrivata al palazzo di giustizia l' esponente del Pdl Daniela Santanché: «Se Berlusconi viene assolto finalmente si fa un pò di giustizia».
*L'ACCUSA* - L'accusa è rappresentata dal pm Antonio Sangermano e dal procuratore capo Edmondo Bruti Liberati. Assente il procuratore aggiunto Ilda Boccassini, che da tempo aveva programmato un periodo di ferie. Il procuratore capo, che nella prima udienza del 6 aprile 2011 era venuto in aula per esprimere la condivisione dell'ufficio con il lavoro dei due pm, aveva già previsto di essere presente il giorno del verdetto. Mancando Ilda Boccassini, anziché presentarsi in abiti civili come al solito ha messo la toga. Lo scorso 13 maggio il pm Ilda Boccassini nella sua requisitoria ha chiesto per l'ex presidente del Consiglio e leader del Pdl una condanna a 6 anni e l'interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> *'EX PREMIER È IMPUTATO PER CONCUSSIONE E PROSTITUZIONE MINORILE*
> 
> *Ruby, Berlusconi condannato a sette anni Interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici*
> 
> ...


come previsto.....tipico dei regimi comunisti..in galera gli avversari.vergognosa e ignobile sentenza.d'altronde la stra figa rossa poteva solo fare questo......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come previsto.....tipico dei *regimi comunisti*..in galera gli avversari.vergognosa e ignobile sentenza.d'altronde la stra figa rossa poteva solo fare questo......




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

ma come mai hanno disposto la confisca dei beni a Ruby e compagno?
perchè provenienti dal reato di prostituzione minorile? però in tal caso capisco la confisca a lui, ammesso che abbia preso soldi all'epoca dei fatti
a lei, in quanto vittima, meno


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come previsto.....tipico dei regimi comunisti..in galera gli avversari.vergognosa e ignobile sentenza.d'altronde la stra figa rossa poteva solo fare questo......



ma mica va in galera
troppo vecchio


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai *hanno disposto la confisca dei beni a Ruby e compagno*?
> perchè provenienti dal reato di prostituzione minorile? però in tal caso capisco la confisca a lui, ammesso che abbia preso soldi all'epoca dei fatti
> a lei, in quanto vittima, meno



Non ho letto nulla, quindi non so dove hai preso l'informazione... davvero?
Anche a me sembra strana la confisca...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



free ha detto:


> ma come mai hanno disposto la confisca dei beni a Ruby e compagno?
> perchè provenienti dal reato di prostituzione minorile? però in tal caso capisco la confisca a lui, ammesso che abbia preso soldi all'epoca dei fatti
> a lei, in quanto vittima, meno


A perché lei é una vittima?????

Questa mi mancava


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A perché lei é una vittima?????
> 
> Questa mi mancava


Minorenne. 
Qualunque sia il tuo -e verosimilmente il mio- parere sulla personalità della ragazza, era una minorenne.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come previsto.....tipico dei regimi comunisti..in galera gli avversari.vergognosa e ignobile sentenza.d'altronde la stra figa rossa poteva solo fare questo......


Pensa te mi sono vestita di rosso fuoco per l'occasione.... Sporca comunista....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Minorenne.
> Qualunque sia il tuo -e verosimilmente il mio- parere sulla personalità della ragazza, era una minorenne.


Ok ma definirla vittima no ti prego
Per arrivare nel letto di berlusconi questa si é trombata tutto il suo entourage partendo dal fattorino....
Resto dell'idea che lui non abbia saputo ccircondarsi delle persone giuste e giustamente sta pagando.
Lei nemmeno l'ha denunciato e si gode tutti i soldi che ha ricevuto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa te mi sono vestita di rosso fuoco per l'occasione.... Sporca comunista....


quanti bambini hai mangiato oggi?


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla, quindi non so dove hai preso l'informazione... davvero?
> Anche a me sembra strana la confisca...



su La  Stampa
Decisa anche la confisca dei beni già sequestrati in passato a Ruby e al suo compagno Luca Rizzo.

per il sequestro si può sempre chiedere il dissequestro, con la confisca invece non vedi più niente


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ma definirla vittima no ti prego
> Per arrivare nel letto di berlusconi questa si é trombata tutto il suo entourage partendo dal fattorino....
> Resto dell'idea che lui non abbia saputo ccircondarsi delle persone giuste e giustamente sta pagando.
> Lei nemmeno l'ha denunciato e si gode tutti i soldi che ha ricevuto



tutti i reati hanno vittime, o almeno uno o più beni degni di tutela

per il caso in questione, resta sempre una ragazzina, per quanto scafata


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



free ha detto:


> tutti i reati hanno vittime, o almeno uno o più beni degni di tutela
> 
> per il caso in questione, resta sempre una ragazzina, per quanto scafata


Non sono d'accordo sull'ultima parte ma ho giá detto.
E sono d'accordo sulla confisca.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Allora ogni pedofilo che va in Asia o in Brasile potrebbe dire che non è certo il primo e che quindi i minorenni là non sono come i figli del vicino. L'idea che il minorenne già "corrotto" non debba essere considerato più minorenne è stato tolto dal codice da un bel po'. Così come il fatto di essere l'ennesimo non è un'attenuante. Per minorenni diverse ci sarebbero delle aggravanti. E' stato condannato per concussione ovvero per aver usato la sua autorità per farla affidare alla Minetti che subito fuori dalla questura l'aveva mandata con la brasiliana che aveva il numero di cellulare privato di Berlusconi insieme a quello di altre con il nome accompagnato da "troia". Tanto per dire. Se davvero si è fidato di persone non giuste (non giuste in che senso, che dovevano portare solo prostitute maggiorenni? Ma Fede sapeva bene che era minorenne) ha dimostrato alla sua età di essere uno sprovveduto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ogni pedofilo che va in Asia o in Brasile potrebbe dire che non è certo il primo e che quindi i minorenni là non sono come i figli del vicino. L'idea che il minorenne già "corrotto" non debba essere considerato più minorenne è stato tolto dal codice da un bel po'. Così come il fatto di essere l'ennesimo non è un'attenuante. Per minorenni diverse ci sarebbero delle aggravanti. E' stato condannato per concussione ovvero per aver usato la sua autorità per farla affidare alla Minetti che subito fuori dalla questura l'aveva mandata con la brasiliana che aveva il numero di cellulare privato di Berlusconi insieme a quello di altre con il nome accompagnato da "troia". Tanto per dire. Se davvero si è fidato di persone non giuste (non giuste in che senso, che dovevano portare solo prostitute maggiorenni? Ma Fede sapeva bene che era minorenne) ha dimostrato alla sua età di essere uno sprovveduto.


Quoto solo lo sprovveduto
Paragonare ruby alle minorenne brasiliane lo trovo completamente fuori luogo.
Spero sia chiaro che non sto prendendo le sue difese. É indifendibile. Ma se lo dovessi voler vedere in galera non é certo perché si é scopato una vera professionista...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto solo lo sprovveduto
> Paragonare ruby alle minorenne brasiliane lo trovo completamente fuori luogo.
> Spero sia chiaro che non sto prendendo le sue difese. É indifendibile. Ma se lo dovessi voler vedere in galera non é certo perché si é scopato una vera professionista...


E' stato condannato per concussione che ha compiuto per paura che uscisse quel che non voleva uscisse. Un ultra settantenne sprovveduto non lo vorrei come amministratore di condominio.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> quanti bambini hai mangiato oggi?


Ne sto finendo di sgranocchiare uno or ora


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E' stato condannato per concussione che ha compiuto per paura che uscisse quel che non voleva uscisse. Un ultra settantenne sprovveduto non lo vorrei come amministratore di condominio.


É l'accusa di prostituziobe minorile che mi fa sorridere..
Sul resto sono d'accordo con te
Peccato che qui si continua a beccare solo lui. Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti politici hanno fatto e continuano a fare le medesime cose ma stranamente non escono...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> É l'accusa di prostituziobe minorile che mi fa sorridere..
> Sul resto sono d'accordo con te
> Peccato che qui si continua a beccare solo lui. Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti politici hanno fatto e continuano a fare le medesime cose ma stranamente non escono...


Perché quelle con cui vanno non vengono arrestate e loro non telefonano in questura.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

ciò quintina.....resistenzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché quelle con cui vanno non vengono arrestate e loro non telefonano in questura.


Appunto.
Perché non vengono arrestate?
Primo perché non vanno con berlusconi
E se non vai con lui hai la metá se non meno delle possibilità che qualcuno ti rompa le scatole
Secondo perché hanno colaboratori un tantino più furbi e valutano meglio le donne da portare


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Perché non vengono arrestate?
> Primo perché non vanno con berlusconi
> E se non vai con lui hai la metá se non meno delle possibilità che qualcuno ti rompa le scatole
> Secondo perché hanno colaboratori un tantino più furbi e valutano meglio le donne da portare


Ruby è stata fermata perché accusata di furto, non perché frequentava Berlusconi. Io sono stata tradita e leggo e scrivo qua ma non credo che tutti i matrimoni siano delle burlette in cui tutti si tradiscono. Posso supporlo ma non lo so. Possono esserci molti altri uomini che frequentano prostitute (e non era reato finché non l'ha reso tale una legge della Carfagna) ma se non lo so non posso affermarlo e il cattivo comportamento di altri non giustifica chi compie un reato. Tanti rubano nei supermercati ma chi viene preso paga e non vale la giustificazione che probabilmente l'hanno fatto altri.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ruby è stata fermata perché accusata di furto, non perché frequentava Berlusconi. Io sono stata tradita e leggo e scrivo qua ma non credo che tutti i matrimoni siano delle burlette in cui tutti si tradiscono. Posso supporlo ma non lo so. Possono esserci molti altri uomini che frequentano prostitute (e non era reato finché non l'ha reso tale una legge della Carfagna) ma se non lo so non posso affermarlo e il cattivo comportamento di altri non giustifica chi compie un reato. Tanti rubano nei supermercati ma chi viene preso paga e non vale la giustificazione che probabilmente l'hanno fatto altri.


Ma io ho detto che non è giusto che paghi? 
C'é una legge. Non l'ha rispettata e paga.
Posso tenermi il subbio che su altri non si indaga minimamente?
E posso contunuare a non ritenere ruby una povera ragazzina che vive nelle favelas brasiliane ed é costretta a proatutuirsi per poter mangiare?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto che non è giusto che paghi?
> C'é una legge. Non l'ha rispettata e paga.
> Posso tenermi il subbio che su altri non si indaga minimamente?
> E posso contunuare a non ritenere ruby una povera ragazzina che vive nelle favelas brasiliane ed é costretta a proatutuirsi per poter mangiare?


Tieniti i dubbi che vuoi. Ho solo ribadito che su di lui si è indagato perché ha telefonato in questura per proteggersi dalle possibili dichiarazioni di una minorenne che era stata fermata per furto. Se una non viene fermata, non è minorenne e nessuno telefona su che cosa si dovrebbe indagare? E' tutto qui. Il paragone con le prostitute minorenni vittime del turismo sessuale l'avevo fatto perché il fatto che una sia già "corrotta", come si diceva un tempo, non è un'attenuante. La storia di Ruby è comunque la storia di una poveretta, anche se era già prostituta prima di B. ed  è riuscita a trarre vantaggi economici da questa storia.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tieniti i dubbi che vuoi. Ho solo ribadito che su di lui si è indagato perché ha telefonato in questura per proteggersi dalle possibili dichiarazioni di una minorenne che era stata fermata per furto. Se una non viene fermata, non è minorenne e nessuno telefona su che cosa si dovrebbe indagare? E' tutto qui. Il paragone con le prostitute minorenni vittime del turismo sessuale l'avevo fatto perché il fatto che una sia già "corrotta", come si diceva un tempo, non è un'attenuante. La storia di Ruby è comunque la storia di una poveretta, anche se era già prostituta prima di B. ed  è riuscita a trarre vantaggi economici da questa storia.


Poveretta come ogni donna che sceglie di prostituirsi, escort comprese


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poveretta come ogni donna che sceglie di prostituirsi, escort comprese


Certo. Era quello che sostenevo anche nella discussione sull'argomento. Ma a tanti piace pensare che sia una scelta. Piace pensarlo soprattutto agli utilizzatori finali.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Era quello che sostenevo anche nella discussione sull'argomento. Ma a tanti piace pensare che sia una scelta. Piace pensarlo soprattutto agli utilizzatori finali.


A quei livelli è una scelta secondo me
Era ironica il poverina in questo caso per me


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A quei livelli è una scelta secondo me
> Era ironica il poverina in questo caso per me


 non avevo capito. Per me era sincero. Non sapendo quali vite ci siano dietro a quelle scelte sono portata a pensare che siano state diverse da chi ha potuto scegliere diversamente.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ogni pedofilo che va in Asia o in Brasile potrebbe dire che non è certo il primo e che quindi i minorenni là non sono come i figli del vicino. L'idea che il minorenne già "corrotto" non debba essere considerato più minorenne è stato tolto dal codice da un bel po'. Così come il fatto di essere l'ennesimo non è un'attenuante. Per minorenni diverse ci sarebbero delle aggravanti. E' stato condannato per concussione ovvero per aver usato la sua autorità per farla affidare alla Minetti che subito fuori dalla questura l'aveva mandata con *la brasiliana che aveva il numero di cellulare privato di Berlusconi insieme a quello di altre con il nome accompagnato da "troia"*. Tanto per dire. Se davvero si è fidato di persone non giuste (non giuste in che senso, che dovevano portare solo prostitute maggiorenni? Ma Fede sapeva bene che era minorenne) ha dimostrato alla sua età di essere uno sprovveduto.



ma sai che ogni tanto tiri fuori alcuni particolari, tipo questo, come se fossero verità insindacabili, che invece a me sembrano molto difficili da verificare, in generale
tipo mi pare che un'altra volta avevi scritto che una nota attrice era frigida


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma sai che ogni tanto tiri fuori alcuni particolari, tipo questo, come se fossero verità insindacabili, che invece a me sembrano molto difficili da verificare, in generale
> tipo mi pare che un'altra volta avevi scritto che* una nota attrice era frigida*


Hai ricordi confusi. Questo particolare è una verità processuale agli atti.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto solo lo sprovveduto
> *Paragonare ruby alle minorenne brasiliane lo trovo completamente fuori luogo.*
> Spero sia chiaro che non sto prendendo le sue difese. É indifendibile.* Ma se lo dovessi voler vedere in galera non é certo perché si é scopato una vera professionista*...



il fatto è che la vittima non va paragonata a nulla, perchè altrimenti si farebbe il processo anche a lei

secondo neretto: anch'io la penso uguale, rimane l'amarezza di una condanna molto pesante che può essere vista come una sorta di "trucchetto", da usare in mancanza di altro
anche se B ha altri guai giudiziari in corso, vedremo


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ricordi confusi. Questo particolare è una verità processuale agli atti.


la hurley?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> la hurley?


Ti confondi. Faccio fatica a riconoscerla. L'avrà nominata qualcun altro della discussione sulla prostituzione perché qualcuno aveva detto che ricorrono alle prostitute perfino chi come Hugh Grant che possono avere (quasi) tutte le donne che vogliono e fidanzata bellissima. In merito potrei aver scritto che in quel caso, paradossalmente, avrebbe potuto essere dal punto di vista di lui un modo (non certo da me condiviso) per essere fedele, in assenza di lei.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tieniti i dubbi che vuoi. Ho solo ribadito che su di lui si è indagato perché ha telefonato in questura per proteggersi dalle possibili dichiarazioni di una minorenne che era stata fermata per furto. Se una non viene fermata, non è minorenne e nessuno telefona su che cosa si dovrebbe indagare? E' tutto qui. Il paragone con le prostitute minorenni vittime del turismo sessuale l'avevo fatto perché il fatto che una sia già "corrotta", come si diceva un tempo, non è un'attenuante. La storia di Ruby è comunque la storia di una poveretta, anche se era già prostituta prima di B. ed  è riuscita a trarre vantaggi *economici* da questa storia.


Se taceva poteva farne di più. È stata ingorda e stupida. Ma cosa ci si può aspettare da una come quella ... detto molto gentilmente?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Stermy e Marì*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se taceva poteva farne di più. È stata ingorda e stupida. Ma cosa ci si può aspettare da una come quella ... detto molto gentilmente?


Quoto. Questo intendo nel dire che si è circondato delle persone sbagliate.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Una sentenza talmente ridicola, nel merito e nella forma, che riesce addirittura a fornire un buon motivo per tornare a votare convintamente il PDL. Spero che alla prossima tornata Fiorito, il federale di Anagni, lasci la Ciociaria a si candidi nella mia circoscrizione cosicchè io lo possa votare, venga eletto e gli si affidi la riforma della giustizia.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Una sentenza talmente ridicola, nel merito e nella forma, che riesce addirittura a fornire un buon motivo per tornare a votare convintamente il PDL. Spero che alla prossima tornata Fiorito, il federale di Anagni, lasci la Ciociaria a si candidi nella mia circoscrizione cosicchè io lo possa votare, venga eletto e gli si affidi la riforma della giustizia.


Basta che non è la mia circoscrizione poi  lo puoi invitare pure a pranzo e a cena.... Comunque hai ragione se dovessero condannare tutti coloro che attuano concussione per induzione o costrizione dovremmo farci prestare le carceri da mezza Europa.... Comunque tranquillo non ha più l'età per le patrie galere


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Una sentenza talmente ridicola, nel merito e nella forma, che riesce addirittura a fornire un buon motivo per tornare a votare convintamente il PDL. Spero che alla prossima tornata Fiorito, il federale di Anagni, lasci la Ciociaria a si candidi nella mia circoscrizione cosicchè io lo possa votare, venga eletto e gli si affidi la riforma della giustizia.


Grande Pres..concordo molto,sentenza assurda,fondata sul nulla.Ed e'la gioia dei mai goduti pezzenti che invidiano Silvio,i suoi soldi,i suoi innumerevoli successi.Poi pare che neanche alla sinistra,sia piaciuta...sai non sono tutti dei civati o dei vendola....e sanno che il troppo e 'troppo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque tranquillo non ha più l'età per le patrie galere


Ti stupiro, ma non sono un pasdaran berlusconiano che sventola bandiere davanti ai tribunali. Anzi, se andasse in galera, si parlerebbe finalmente di altro e si aprirebbe un mondo di troioni che ora è precluso :mrgreen: (è una battuta qs. ultima). Il problema è che ci rimarrebbero solo le ridicole messinscene ideologiche di funzionari autoreferenziali e strapagati.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ti stupiro, ma non sono un pasdaran berlusconiano che sventola bandiere davanti ai tribunali. Anzi, se andasse in galera, si parlerebbe finalmente di altro e si aprirebbe un mondo di troioni che ora è precluso :mrgreen: (è una battuta qs. ultima). Il problema è che ci rimarrebbero solo le ridicole messinscene e ideologiche di funzionari autoreferenziali e strapagati.


Ti stupiro' pure io, per quanto mi riguarda sarebbe ora che i funzionari. Autoreferenziali. E strapagati. Di qualsiasi ideologia e non. Cominciassero a rispondere delle loro azioni, intanto eviterei di. Stra pagarli, in più sono consapevole che se SB fosse lo sconosciuto PDM nessuno si mostrerebbe indignato:mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Pres..concordo molto,sentenza assurda,fondata sul nulla.Ed e'la gioia dei mai goduti pezzenti che invidiano Silvio,i suoi soldi,i suoi innumerevoli successi.Poi pare che neanche alla sinistra,sia piaciuta...sai non sono tutti dei civati o dei vendola....e sanno che il troppo e 'troppo


invidiare il Silvio mi sta anche bene, purchè fatto da suoi coetanei
da parte di un giovane, lo trovo deprimente assai!


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2013)

Bha, un'oca morta condannato per prostituzione minorile con una ragazza che l'ha data probabilmente a così tante persone da andare in giro storta.... scusate se ci vedo una spesa da parte dei contribuenti idiota...ah, è vero io non sono contribuente, cazzi vostri che pagate queste buffonate e tutti ad applaudire.
Adesso questi Berlusconi in galera e Bruti Liberati che pagasse comunque le spese reali dello stato in una buffonata all'italiana, la legge è legge, ma la stupidità deve essere pagata da qualcuno.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bha, un'oca morta condannato per prostituzione minorile con una ragazza che l'ha data probabilmente a così tante persone da andare in giro storta.... scusate se ci vedo una spesa da parte dei contribuenti idiota...ah, è vero io non sono contribuente, cazzi vostri che pagate queste buffonate e tutti ad applaudire.
> Adesso questi Berlusconi in galera e Bruti Liberati che pagasse comunque le spese reali dello stato in una buffonata all'italiana, la legge è legge, ma la stupidità deve essere pagata da qualcuno.


Vedi Daniele che siamo d'accordo su qualcosa


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Me ne frego se ci sono altri mille che lo fanno e non vengono beccati

Qua uno è stato beccato e finalmente condannato, ne sono contenta.
Almeno, più contenta che se anche lui l'avesse fatta franca.

Prostituzione minorile e concussione. Cazzarola, ai miei occhi sono accuse assolutamente non risibili, per nulla da poco, non trovo nulla di pretestuoso.


----------



## Gian (25 Giugno 2013)

un fatto è certo, con una condanna (definitiva) per violazione della L. Merlin e concussione
non potete manco fare domanda per bidello alla scuola elementare di Carugate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> un fatto è certo, con una condanna (definitiva) per violazione della L. Merlin e concussione
> *non potete manco fare domanda per bidello alla scuola elementare di Carugate*.


Mi si spezza il cuore. Chissà come farà adesso quel pover uomo a sfamare i suoi figli, manco da bidello può fare domanda.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bha, un'oca morta condannato per prostituzione minorile con una ragazza che l'ha data probabilmente a così tante persone da andare in giro storta.... scusate se ci vedo una spesa da parte dei contribuenti idiota...ah, è vero io non sono contribuente, cazzi vostri che pagate queste buffonate e tutti ad applaudire.
> Adesso questi Berlusconi in
> galera e Bruti Liberati che pagasse comunque le spese reali dello stato in una buffonata all'italiana, la legge è legge, ma la stupidità deve essere pagata da qualcuno.


per ora le spese processuali le paga il condannato mica penserai che ogni grado di giudizio si conclude senza la liquidazione di qualsiasi spesa sostenuta? Se invece parli di costi del personale quelli restano immutati che giudichino te,  me,  Caio,  sempronio o SB


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per ora le spese processuali le paga il condannato mica penserai che ogni grado di giudizio si conclude senza la liquidazione di qualsiasi spesa sostenuta? Se invece parli di costi del personale quelli restano immutati che giudichino te,  me,  Caio,  sempronio o SB



non è proprio così
alcune procedure, tipo ad es. le rogatorie internazionali, o le intercettazioni, gli esami particolari etc., sono molto costose, e ci si potrebbe chiedere se ne valesse davvero la pena


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è proprio così
> alcune procedure, tipo ad es. le rogatorie internazionali, o le intercettazioni, gli esami particolari etc., sono molto costose, e ci si potrebbe chiedere se ne valesse davvero la pena


Certo ma ruby era stata fermata quella sera perché in lite con un'altra ragazza, se nessuno fosse intervenuto perché le sinapsi cerebrali erano saltate alla notizia che Lei fosse cola', sarebbe stata identificata, il magistrato di turno avrebbe disposto il da farsi per l'eventuale reato e stop. Casomai c'è da chiederei quanto si può esser coglioni e/o in mala fede  tanto da far telefonare in questura e dichiarare che era la nipote del Muba.... A me vien da ridere più che altro... Lo avrei visto. Come episodio esilarante in "amici miei"


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo ma ruby era stata fermata quella sera perché in lite con un'altra ragazza, se nessuno fosse intervenuto perché le sinapsi cerebrali erano saltate alla notizia che Lei fosse cola', sarebbe stata identificata, il magistrato di turno avrebbe disposto il da farsi per l'eventuale reato e stop. Casomai c'è da chiederei quanto si può esser coglioni e/o in mala fede  tanto da far telefonare in questura e dichiarare che era la nipote del Muba.... A me vien da ridere più che altro... Lo avrei visto. Come episodio esilarante in "amici miei"



dicevo solo che, secondo me, per le indagini e tutto quanto il resto sono stati spesi un sacco di soldi (dei contribuenti, cioè noi sudditi) ed energie che, difficilmente, sempre secondo me, sarebbero stati spesi per processare un tizio qualsiasi


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo solo che, secondo me, per le indagini e tutto quanto il resto sono stati spesi un sacco di soldi (dei contribuenti, cioè noi sudditi) ed energie che, difficilmente, sempre secondo me, sarebbero stati spesi *per processare un tizio qualsiasi*


Io direi per nessuno


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io direi per nessuno


hai ragione...poi come dicevo con amico prima,anche ieri ho visto vicino alla tangenziale prostitute che 18 anni se li sognano.E chi le carica allora???.......sai Farfy vedere le foto della gente che esulta mi ha disgustato.
Branco di falliti...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione...poi come dicevo con amico prima,anche ieri ho visto vicino alla tangenziale prostitute che 18 anni se li sognano.E chi le carica allora???.......sai Farfy vedere le foto della gente che esulta mi ha disgustato.
> Branco di falliti...


io penso a quanto poco da pensare ha la gente se passa il tempo fuori da un tribunale per esultare dopo una sentenza
Che poi, non va in galera, continua la vita di sempre e se tutto va bene sta sera avrà a casa una nuova escort


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione...poi come dicevo con amico prima,anche ieri ho visto vicino alla tangenziale prostitute *che 18 anni se li sognano.E chi le carica allora*???.......sai Farfy vedere le foto della gente che esulta mi ha disgustato.
> Branco di falliti...


porco...ed hai ragione perché ce ne sono tanti


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> porco...ed hai ragione perché ce ne sono tanti



L'odio politico e'una brutta bestia,Mini tu qua'viene spesso..saprai degli eccidi del dopo guerra,perpetrati dai partigiani rossi.Piu'o meno il clima e'quello ora...se potessero ammazzerebbero Silvio.Dimenticando le migliaia di famiglie,a cui da un lavoro.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

alt

io mi riferivo solo  alla faccenda dei disgraziati che caricano giovanissime che spesso sono solo delle disperate





lothar57 ha detto:


> L'odio politico e'una brutta bestia,Mini tu qua'viene spesso..saprai degli eccidi del dopo guerra,perpetrati dai partigiani rossi.Piu'o meno il clima e'quello ora...se potessero ammazzerebbero Silvio.Dimenticando le migliaia di famiglie,a cui da un lavoro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'odio politico e'una brutta bestia,Mini tu qua'viene spesso..saprai degli eccidi del dopo guerra,perpetrati dai partigiani rossi.Piu'o meno il clima e'quello ora...se potessero ammazzerebbero Silvio.Dimenticando le migliaia di famiglie,a cui da un lavoro.



ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici???


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo solo che, secondo me, per le indagini e tutto quanto il resto sono stati spesi un sacco di soldi (dei contribuenti, cioè noi sudditi) ed energie che, difficilmente, sempre secondo me, sarebbero stati spesi per processare un tizio qualsiasi


Ma sai ci sono  processi per furti di euro 15 che vanno avanti da anni  :smile: No dico  i tribunali son jungle, cause che durano  30 anni, processi che ne durano altrettanti .... Uuhhh hai voglia te quanti  sprechi :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'odio politico e'una brutta bestia,Mini tu qua'viene spesso..saprai degli eccidi del dopo guerra,perpetrati dai partigiani rossi.Piu'o meno il clima e'quello ora...se potessero ammazzerebbero Silvio.Dimenticando le migliaia di famiglie,a cui da un lavoro.


Spero tu stia scherzando ... Ammazzare chi??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Scusa ma la prendo a ridere ... Per me è una battuta ... Quasi buona non esilarante


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai ci sono  processi per furti di euro 15 che vanno avanti da anni  :smile: No dico  i tribunali son jungle, cause che durano  30 anni, processi che ne durano altrettanti .... Uuhhh hai voglia te quanti  sprechi :smile:



si lo so, pure io sono indagata, e da più di 3 anni non so niente...
però, se vogliamo prenderci in giro e dire che i giudici di milano hanno agito perseguendo B come avrebbero fatto nei riguardi di chiunque, facciamolo pure...
e mica voglio difenderlo, per me è indifendibile solo per il fatto che all'epoca dei fatti era il presidente del consiglio
nel senso che avrebbe dovuto dimettersi immediatamente, e chiarire la sua posizione, invece di farsi scudo con le persone che lo hanno votato
su queste cose ammetto di essere molto rigida, per me chi si dedica alla vita pubblica non deve avere scheletri nell'armadio e deve condurre una vita privata consona (altrimenti fa un lavoro qualsiasi e va a puttane da mane a sera, fatti suoi), per me un ministro che fa tarocchi per non pagare l'imu, ad es., è già uno scandalo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai ci sono  processi per furti di euro 15 che vanno avanti da anni  :smile: No dico  i tribunali son jungle, cause che durano  30 anni, processi che ne durano altrettanti .... Uuhhh hai voglia te quanti  sprechi :smile:


sì, appunto, è proprio il sistema che non funziona. Nel 1995 denunciai un tizio perché sul treno se l'era tirato fuori e si era messo bello beato a farsi un segone guardandomi mentre io dormivo. Quando me ne accorsi gli urlai di tutto e lui cambiò vagone. Scesa dal treno lo seguii e quando lo vidi andare in sala d'aspetto andai dai Polfer, che lo fermarono. Bene, il tizio non aveva documenti. Io feci la mia denuncia e poi non seppi più nulla. Dopo 4 anni mi arrivò la convocazione per il processo. Nel frattempo mi ero trasferita a Milano, quindi dovetti andare in Romagna, pagarmi treno e pernottamento (la convocazione era alle 9 di mattina) e perdere un giorno di lavoro. Andai alle 9 e aspetta aspetta aspetta ecc. ecc. perché tutti i processi della giornata erano stati convocati per le 9 e poi non si sapeva bene che cazzo di ordine seguivano e ti dicevano solo che dovevi aspettare. Dopo qualche ora per fortuna per pure caso vedo un avvocato che conosco e gli spiego la mia situazione (tra l'altro ero incinta e volevo tornarmene a casa). Lui va dentro, parla con qualcuno e mi dice che il processo comunque sarebbe stato rinviato a data da definirsi e quindi potevo andarmene. Dopo qualche mese (incinta di 7 mesi) stessa cosa. Torno in Romagna, stessa trafila. Tra le persone che aspettano riconosco uno dei Polfer che avevano fatto la denuncia. Gli chiedo se sapeva qualcosa e lui tra l'altro mi dice che quello era un processo "fantasma" perché il tizio non aveva documenti e aveva dato generalità false, quindi non c'era e non ci sarebbe mai stato. Ma il fatto che io avessi fatto questa denuncia aveva messo in moto tutta questa trafila. Con tanto di avvocato d'ufficio del tizio fantasma, ecc. Dopo un po' ci dicono che il processo sarebbe stato rinviato a data da definirsi. Alla terza convocazione non ci sono più andata ovviamente. Comunque è tutto assurdo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spero tu stia scherzando ... Ammazzare chi??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Scusa ma la prendo a ridere ... Per me è una battuta ... Quasi buona non esilarante


ma certo, siamo in un regime comunista, non l'hai letto prima?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> si lo so, pure io sono indagata, e da più di 3 anni non so niente...
> però, se vogliamo prenderci in giro e dire che i giudici di milano hanno agito perseguendo B come avrebbero fatto nei riguardi di chiunque, facciamolo pure...
> e mica voglio difenderlo, per me è indifendibile solo per il fatto che all'epoca dei fatti era il presidente del consiglio
> nel senso che avrebbe dovuto dimettersi immediatamente, e chiarire la sua posizione, invece di farsi scudo con le persone che lo hanno votato
> su queste cose ammetto di essere molto rigida, per me chi si dedica alla vita pubblica non deve avere scheletri nell'armadio e deve condurre una vita privata consona (altrimenti fa un lavoro qualsiasi e va a puttane da mane a sera, fatti suoi), per me un ministro che fa tarocchi per non pagare l'imu, ad es., è già uno scandalo


Appunto infatti anche lei fuori:mrgreen: ma il mio precedente post serviva a chiarire quello , vero si son  Spesi tanti soldi, vero i giudici milanesi lo hanno sfettucciato perche' e' SB ma porco can è lui è iL suo vispissimo entourage che quella sera ha fatto un troiaio degno dei peggiori coglioni  :mrgreen: Ora se uno è tale e si incasina da solo a me vien da ridere in primis :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma certo, siamo in un regime comunista, non l'hai letto prima?


Ma io mangio i bambini semmai mica Berlusconi... Cacchio ha 80 anni... :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici???


Quinti trovi normale andare in piazza esultando???
Io non l'avrei mai fatto...neanche se avessero arrestato vendola


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quinti trovi normale andare in piazza esultando???
> Io non l'avrei mai fatto...neanche se avessero arrestato vendola


e perché dovrebbero arrestare vendola? È una persona onesta. È stato pure processato e assolto. Cosa avresti da esultare? Perché è FROCIO? Per questo?

io non trovo normale che tu dice che siamo in un regime comunista, e che parli di eccidi... Ma chi c'è al governo adesso? Chi è il ministro degli interni? Ti sembra normale parlare di regime comunista???


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quinti *trovi normale andare in piazza esultando*???
> Io non l'avrei mai fatto...neanche se avessero arrestato vendola


Io lo trovo normale! Mi piace quando la giustizia se ne sbatte dei potenti e fa il suo corso nonostante tutto! Se fossi stata qui ieri sarei andata a fare il bagno a De Ferrari


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai ci sono  processi per furti di euro 15 che vanno avanti da anni  :smile: No dico  i tribunali son jungle, cause che durano  30 anni, processi che ne durano altrettanti .... Uuhhh hai voglia te quanti  sprechi :smile:


Quoto intonando l'Internazionale


----------



## Eretteo (26 Giugno 2013)

Eh,si,a volte capitano di quelle discussioni che ti ispirano,di quelle in cui vacillano le colonne d'Ercole,quelle in cui si raschia il fondo del barile,finisce il fondo e comincia a raschiarsi il pavimento,ma il pavimento e' il punto piu' basso della Fossa delle Marianne,e stiamo penetrando nel mantello terrestre mediante i potenti servigi dell'unobtanio,che tante proprieta' benefiche ha per le sonde da esplorazione,ma nulla puo' contro i coproliti.
Si,quelli che foderano certi crani,che madre natura mediante l'evoluzione ha progettato come potentissimi strumenti di protezione per l'organo piu' importante  del corpo,che non e' quello che certe suffragette stan cogitando ma sarebbe il cervello.
Ma d'altronde se una e' nata con uno stronzo secco al posto del cervello,non puo' certo cogitare.
Ed il cranio per un siffatto organismo ha la stessa utilita' delle appendici aerodinamiche degli Apterigidi;un'inutile appendice che ha la sola funzione di provocarle dolori alla cèrvice ed alla cervìce.
L'unica possibilita' di sopravvivenza per un simile inetto essere inferiore e' riunirsi in grandi branchi,cosi' nel numero qualche esemplare si salva,e puo' perpetuare la specie per far ridere le successive generazioni di animali razzolanti da cortile.
Oppure sifffatto organismo puo' evolversi in tenia;un pasto caldo e' garantito ed un posto caldo pure,e per ventilare la casa non serve neanche aprire le finestre.
La terza possibilita' e' mettere in atto entrambe le strategie,e pare proprio questo il caso.
Negli ultimi giorni si sono imparati due interessantissimi concetti che non mancheranno di beàre i sogni autoerotici dei bèceri;
1-un ermellinato ha il potere di stabilire se una seduta del consiglio dei ministri si sta occupando,quel giorno,di cose serie.....o se invece sta facendo scorrere granelli di sabbia nella clessidra inanellando prepuziate degne di bibliche citta' del vicino oriente,perite fra le fiamme del cielo e le colonne di zolfo dell'ade;
2-se in un processo l'accusa ha zero testimoni e la difesa ne ha trentadue,si processano i trentadue perche' mentono tutti,compresi ambasciatori,onorevoli,funzionari e compagnia bella......cosi' imparano a raccontare balle!
Ora la piazza virtuale echeggia ed ocheggia di squittii e strilletti di questi esserini,che paiono pantegane mutanti di fogna riemerse a riveder le stelle (il Sommo mi perdonera' se gli prendo a nolo tre parole...),dopo un loro ventennio mentale (parolona,riferita a certe vertebrate...) in cui nessuno ha fatto lor saggiar consistenza di verga,o gioia d'olietto,ma loro l'han passato parimenti nella buia tana in attesa del giorno della riscossa.
Ed oggi che l'armata delle sdentate roditrici avanza nella grande marcia per buttarsi nella cloaca maxuma,lisciano le setole con olio di palma da fast food ed incipriano la coazza sì da parer nutrione di primo pelo.
Come se questa condanna di primo grado cambiasse qualcosa per il divo Silvio,che ha tutto il tempo e l'agio fino a dicembre di studiarsi 700 mosse sulla scacchiera degli scacchi per prendere per il culo regina,torri,cavalieri e poverette.
Ma non mi riferisco di certo alle rappresentanti delle classi meno abbienti,poverette nel senso di povere,anzi misere,di pensieri,idee e ragionamenti.
Fiere di un cranio in cui il lume dell'intelligenza e' cosi' fulgido ed abbagliante come la piu' tetra delle piu' buie notti senza luna.
Povere deficenti che per la gioia di queste miserie sarebbero pronte a dire che a 70 anni e' tornato loro il ciclo.
Ottenebrate che del '68 evidentemente non hanno provato alcunche' di buono (cioe' chilometri di cazzi),ma hanno tutti i postumi (devastazioni all'apparato mental-nervoso derivanti da abuso di droghe tagliate pessimamente).
Eh,si,a volte capitano di quelle discussioni che ti ispirano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,si,a volte capitano di quelle discussioni che ti ispirano,di quelle in cui vacillano le colonne d'Ercole,quelle in cui si raschia il fondo del barile,finisce il fondo e comincia a raschiarsi il pavimento,ma il pavimento e' il punto piu' basso della Fossa delle Marianne,e stiamo penetrando nel mantello terrestre mediante i potenti servigi dell'unobtanio,che tante proprieta' benefiche ha per le sonde da esplorazione,ma nulla puo' contro i coproliti.
> Si,quelli che foderano certi crani,che madre natura mediante l'evoluzione ha progettato come potentissimi strumenti di protezione per l'organo piu' importante  del corpo,che non e' quello che certe suffragette stan cogitando ma sarebbe il cervello.
> Ma d'altronde se una e' nata con uno stronzo secco al posto del cervello,non puo' certo cogitare.
> Ed il cranio per un siffatto organismo ha la stessa utilita' delle appendici aerodinamiche degli Apterigidi;un'inutile appendice che ha la sola funzione di provocarle dolori alla cèrvice ed alla cervìce.
> ...



Traduzione?


----------



## Eretteo (26 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Traduzione?


โอ้ ใช่บางครั้งกัปตันของการอภิปรายผู้ที่สร้างแรงบันดาลใจคุณให้กับผู้ที่ซวนเซ เสาหลักของดาวที่อยู่ในที่ scrapes  ด้านล่างของถังเสร็จสิ้นพื้นและเริ่มที่จะถูพื้น แต่พื้นและ ' 'ด้าน ล่างของร่องลึกบาดาลมาเรียนาและเราจะเจาะเสื้อคลุมของโลกโดยที่มี ประสิทธิภาพบริการ dell'unobtanio ที่คุณสมบัติหลายอย่างเพื่อ'  จุดที่สูงที่สุดมีประโยชน์สำหรับยานสำรวจจากการสำรวจ  แต่ไม่มีอะไรสามารถต่อต้าน coprolites
ใช่ ผู้ที่กะโหลกบางเส้นซึ่งแม่ธรรมชาติได้ออกแบบผ่านวิวัฒนาการเป็นวิธีการที่ มีประสิทธิภาพของการป้องกันสำหรับอวัยวะส่วนใหญ่ที่สำคัญของร่างกายซึ่งไม่ ได้เป็น 'สิ่ง Suffragettes บางแตนครุ่นคิด แต่มันจะสมอง
แต่แล้วถ้า 'เกิดมาพร้อมกับกระเจี๊ยวแห้งแทนของสมองไม่สามารถ' ใคร่ครวญบางอย่าง
และ กะโหลกศีรษะเช่นร่างกายมียูทิลิตี้เดียวกันของอากาศพลศาสตร์ Apterigidi;  รยางค์ที่ไม่จำเป็นที่มีฟังก์ชั่น  แต่เพียงผู้เดียวของปากมดลูกและทำให้เกิดความเจ็บปวดของเธอกับปากมดลูก
โอกาส เดียวของการอยู่รอดสำหรับเช่นไม่สมควรและจะน้อย  'รวบรวมในฝูงขนาดใหญ่เพื่อในจำนวนสำเนาบางส่วนจะถูกบันทึกไว้และสามารถ'  ขยายพันธุ์ที่จะทำให้คนหัวเราะรุ่นถัดไปของสัตว์ razzolanti สนามหลังบ้าน
หรือ ร่างกาย sifffatto ส​​ามารถ 'วิวัฒนาการเป็นพยาธิตัวตืด, อาหารร้อนและ'  รับประกันอบอุ่นและดีและการระบายอากาศในบ้านไม่ได้ต้องเปิดหน้าต่าง
ความเป็นไปได้ที่สาม 'และ' ใช้กลยุทธ์ทั้งสองและดูเหมือนว่าเป็นกรณีนี้
ในช่วงที่ผ่านมาได้เรียนรู้มีสองแนวคิดที่น่าสนใจมากที่จะตรวจสอบว่า Beare ความฝันของ autoerotic หยาบคาย;
1  ermellinato  มีอำนาจที่จะตรวจสอบว่าเซสชั่นของคณะรัฐมนตรีเป็นคนที่ทำงานวันนั้นเกี่ยว กับสิ่งที่ร้ายแรง ..... หรือหากมีการเลื่อนเม็ดทรายในนาฬิกาทราย  prepuziate เรียกค่าของเมืองพระคัมภีร์ไบเบิลของ ตะวันออกใกล้เสียชีวิตในเปลวไฟของท้องฟ้าและคอลัมน์ของภาคยานุวัติกำมะถัน
2  ถ้าคดีที่พยานโจทก์และจำเลยมีศูนย์มีสามสิบสอง,  สามสิบสองเพราะคุณดำเนินการใด ๆ 'โกหกทั้งหมดรวมทั้งทูต, จับคู่,  เจ้าหน้าที่ตำรวจและ บริษัท ...... ดังนั้น' เรียนรู้ที่จะพูดโกหก!
ตอน นี้ ocheggia ตารางเสมือนของก้องและ squeaks และ strilletti  ของสิ่งมีชีวิตขนาดเล็กเหล่านี้ที่มีลักษณะเหมือนหนูกลายพันธุ์ท่อระบายน้ำ ท่อระบายน้ำเกิดการดูดาว (ศาลฎีกายกโทษให้ฉันถ้าฉันจะได้รับการว่าจ้างสามคำ  ... ), ยี่สิบปีหลังจากที่พวกเขาจิต ( คำ ใหญ่หมายถึงการเลี้ยงลูกด้วยนมบาง ... ) ซึ่งไม่มีใครได้ทำคันสอดคล้อง  saggiar ของพวกเขาหรือความสุขของ olietto  แต่พวกเขาฮันที่ผ่านมายังอยู่ในถ้ำที่มืดรอวันแห่งการแก้แค้น
และ ตอนนี้ว่ากองทัพของความก้าวหน้า Nibblers  ฟันที่ดีในเดือนมีนาคมที่จะกระโดดลงโสโครก maxuma  เรียบขนแปรงที่มีน้ำมันปาล์มจากอาหารได้อย่างรวดเร็วและ incipriano coazza  ใช่พวกเขาดูเหมือน nutrione ชั้นแรก
ราว กับว่าการตัดสินของศาลชั้นต้นนี้จะเปลี่ยนบางสิ่งบางอย่างสำหรับดาวซิลวีโอ ที่มีอยู่ตลอดเวลาและความสะดวกในการศึกษาจนถึงเดือนธันวาคมหนึ่ง 700  หมากรุกบนกระดานที่จะใช้พระราชินีปัสสาวะ, อาคาร, อัศวินและสงสารผู้หญิง
แต่ผมไม่ได้หมายถึงบางส่วนของตัวแทนของคนชั้นต่ำน่าสงสารในความรู้สึกของคนยากจน, อนาถจริงความคิดความคิดและข้อโต้แย้ง
งานแสดงสินค้าของกะโหลกศีรษะในที่แสงของปัญญาและ 'เพื่อ' สวยงามและน่าอัศจรรย์ที่สุดเท่าที่ 'Tetra ในที่สุด' คืนเดือนมืดที่มืด
ปัญญาอ่อนที่แย่สำหรับความสุขของความทุกข์ทรมานเหล่านี้จะได้เตรียมที่จะบอกว่าใน 70 ปี ',' กลับวงจรของพวกเขา
โง่ ที่ 68 อย่างเห็นได้ชัดไม่ได้พยายามอะไรเลยหรือ 'ดี (เช่น' กิโลเมตรจาก  Cocks) แต่ได้ทั้งหมดผลที่ตามมา  (การทำลายล้างอุปกรณ์จิตประสาทที่เกิดจากยาเสพติดตัดไม่ดี)
โอ้ใช่, กัปตันบางครั้งของการอภิปรายผู้ที่สร้างแรงบันดาลใจให้คุณ


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> โอ้ ใช่บางครั้งกัปตันของการอภิปรายผู้ที่สร้างแรงบันดาลใจคุณให้กับผู้ที่ซวนเซ เสาหลักของดาวที่อยู่ในที่ scrapes  ด้านล่างของถังเสร็จสิ้นพื้นและเริ่มที่จะถูพื้น แต่พื้นและ ' 'ด้าน ล่างของร่องลึกบาดาลมาเรียนาและเราจะเจาะเสื้อคลุมของโลกโดยที่มี ประสิทธิภาพบริการ dell'unobtanio ที่คุณสมบัติหลายอย่างเพื่อ'  จุดที่สูงที่สุดมีประโยชน์สำหรับยานสำรวจจากการสำรวจ  แต่ไม่มีอะไรสามารถต่อต้าน coprolites
> ใช่ ผู้ที่กะโหลกบางเส้นซึ่งแม่ธรรมชาติได้ออกแบบผ่านวิวัฒนาการเป็นวิธีการที่ มีประสิทธิภาพของการป้องกันสำหรับอวัยวะส่วนใหญ่ที่สำคัญของร่างกายซึ่งไม่ ได้เป็น 'สิ่ง Suffragettes บางแตนครุ่นคิด แต่มันจะสมอง
> แต่แล้วถ้า 'เกิดมาพร้อมกับกระเจี๊ยวแห้งแทนของสมองไม่สามารถ' ใคร่ครวญบางอย่าง
> และ กะโหลกศีรษะเช่นร่างกายมียูทิลิตี้เดียวกันของอากาศพลศาสตร์ Apterigidi;  รยางค์ที่ไม่จำเป็นที่มีฟังก์ชั่น  แต่เพียงผู้เดียวของปากมดลูกและทำให้เกิดความเจ็บปวดของเธอกับปากมดลูก
> ...



miiiiiiiii
come te l'ha tradotto male!:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> e perché dovrebbero arrestare vendola? *È una persona onesta. *È stato pure processato e assolto. Cosa avresti da esultare? Perché è FROCIO? Per questo?
> 
> io non trovo normale che tu dice che siamo in un regime comunista, e che parli di eccidi... Ma chi c'è al governo adesso? Chi è il ministro degli interni? Ti sembra normale parlare di regime comunista???


Piano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piano.



perché piano? che ha fatto di disonesto? a parte essere frocio che pare brutto in Italia


----------



## Cribbio (26 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piano.


Confermo che Vendola è una gran brava persona (ammesso anche dagli oppositori, a denti stretti).
Però è vero, è frocissimo, e questo ai forzitalioti basta e avanza per denigrarlo.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché piano? che ha fatto di disonesto? a parte essere frocio che pare brutto in Italia


Quinti ti sfato un mito...tu sai come la penso no??allora mio grande amico e'stra gay....e nuovo capo sindacato rosso della zona e'il mio migliore amico....tie'


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché piano? che ha fatto di disonesto? a parte essere frocio che pare brutto in Italia


Se per onestà intendi che ancora non aprono nessun procedimento nei suoi confronti ci posso stare. Se invece per onesto intendi una persona integra non tanto. Anche da quanto mi dicono dalla puglia. Il frocio o meno non c'entra nulla. Per cortesia non farmi l'ultrà con l'Internazionale cantata a squarciagola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se per onestà intendi che ancora non aprono nessun procedimento nei suoi confronti ci posso stare. Se invece per onesto intendi una persona integra non tanto. Anche da quanto mi dicono dalla puglia. Il frocio o meno non c'entra nulla. Per cortesia non farmi l'ultrà con l'Internazionale cantata a squarciagola.


scusa ma mi risulta che procedimenti nei suoi confronti ne siano stati aperti e sia risultato innocente. È integro e coerente con le sue idee, tant'è che si è tirato fuori dalla coalizione a larghe intese. Vorrei sapere poi perché Lothar esulterebbe se lo arrestassero. Per cosa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quinti ti sfato un mito...tu sai come la penso no??allora mio grande amico e'stra gay....e nuovo capo sindacato rosso della zona e'il mio migliore amico....tie'



E allora che avresti da esultare?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa ma mi risulta che procedimenti nei suoi confronti ne siano stati aperti e sia risultato innocente. È integro e coerente con le sue idee, tant'è che si è tirato fuori dalla coalizione a larghe intese. Vorrei sapere poi perché Lothar esulterebbe se lo arrestassero. Per cosa?


Non so, chiedi al Micione. Che si sia tenuto fuori dalle larghe intese è più (anzi, solo) per motivi squisitamente di convenienza in termini di voti che per altro. Sarebbe stato stupido prendere tipo due ministeri e perdere millemila voti, tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quinti ti sfato un mito...tu sai come la penso no??allora mio grande amico e'stra gay....e *nuovo capo sindacato rosso della zona e'il mio migliore amico*....tie'


Anche i sindacalisti e i gay possono sbagliare :carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> miiiiiiiii
> come te l'ha tradotto male!:singleeye:



In effetti in italiondo era scritto chiaro e semplice che piu' di cosi' non si puo'.....


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> e perché dovrebbero arrestare vendola? È una persona onesta. È stato pure processato e assolto. Cosa avresti da esultare? Perché è FROCIO? Per questo?


No, si è stato assolto, e si potrebbe essere anche innocente, ma visto che il giudice era amico eccome direi che si è gettato del fango ddosso da solo in maniera idiota. Bello vincere facile se chi ti giudica è uno con cui sei in contatto, posso dire per certo che le persone che mi conoscono se fossero giudici non mi condannerebbero mai per una cazzata, solo per reati maggiori. Quindi Vendola adesso è un inutilizzabile uomo politico inutile come gli altri, cioè uno scartino.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, si è stato assolto, e si potrebbe essere anche innocente, ma visto che il giudice era amico eccome direi che si è gettato del fango ddosso da solo in maniera idiota. Bello vincere facile se chi ti giudica è uno con cui sei in contatto, posso dire per certo che le persone che mi conoscono se fossero giudici non mi condannerebbero mai per una cazzata, solo per reati maggiori. Quindi Vendola adesso è un inutilizzabile uomo politico inutile come gli altri, cioè uno scartino.


Beh che Vendola sia un due di coppe
lo sa anca el musso eh?

Basta guardarlo in faccia no?
Se venisse da noi a fare un comizio vedi le risate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

